# Ausgabeumleitung in Datei + weitere Informationen



## Tallan (12. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich leite in einem Programm alle Fehler und Ausgaben in eine log Datei um, mittels :



```
File file = new File("java.log");
		try {
			FileOutputStream stream = new FileOutputStream(file,true);
			System.setOut(new PrintStream(stream));
			System.setErr(new PrintStream(stream));
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


Ist es möglich einer Fehlerausgabe weitere informationen hinzuzufügen ( z.B die Uhrzeit .. ) ohne das Expliziz bei jedem Fehler bzw Catch ergänzen zu müssen?

Etwas in der Art : Wenn eine augabe stattfindet schreibe erst die Uhrzeit und dann die Ausgabe


----------



## The_S (12. Feb 2010)

Schreib doch einen eigenen PrintStream, der bei jedem println/print die gewünschten Informationen hinzufügt  . Alternativ könntest du auch den gewöhnlichen Weg gehen: Einfach ein Logging-Tool verwenden.


----------



## FArt (12. Feb 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Schreib doch einen eigenen PrintStream, der bei jedem println/print die gewünschten Informationen hinzufügt  . Alternativ könntest du auch den gewöhnlichen Weg gehen: Einfach ein Logging-Tool verwenden.



Lieber umgekehrt: erst eine API verwenden. Nur wenn es sein muss (muss es in der Regel nicht), dann selber etwas stricken...


----------



## The_S (12. Feb 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Lieber umgekehrt: erst eine API verwenden. Nur wenn es sein muss (muss es in der Regel nicht), dann selber etwas stricken...



Deshalb auch die Betonung auf "gewöhnlicher Weg". Sollte eine Empfehlung sein zuerst das logging-Framework zu verwenden. Ist wohl nicht so rübergekommen, sorry!


----------

